# setup mail server with openldap backend



## spring_64 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi
I want to setup a mail server with openldap backend. I studidi about openldap. I installed it on  my server. I installed iRedmail as mail server. Now I don't know how openldap works and how does it know the users and passwords.

I 'm so confused. i search a lot but all tutorial are very long and I have very short time.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2017)

spring_64 said:


> Now I don't know how openldap works and how does it know the users and passwords.



LDAP isn't easy, you really need to know what you're doing. The only thing easy about LDAP is screwing it up  This site has always helped me out with LDAP issues: http://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/


----------

